# best way to listen to your ipod or iphone in your TT



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lets hear em?


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

I put in an aftermarket head unit with an auxilary jack.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/connects2-usb-audio/

I went this route: iGadget or aNdroid or USB or SD, they all work.

cheers


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate wires hanging out of the dash.

Get something with Bluetooth streaming, like the GROM unit or an aftermarket Bluetooth head unit.

I have Kenwood X993 with red display in my 2001, it has a rear usb port that I ran into the center cubby . I rarely use the USB as the Bluetooth streaming is so much easier. I just have my iPhone in my pocket and it will play and display the song in the display.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

AudiMick said:


> I hate wires hanging out of the dash.
> 
> Get something with Bluetooth streaming, like the GROM unit or an aftermarket Bluetooth head unit.
> 
> I have Kenwood X993 with red display in my 2001, it has a rear usb port that I ran into the center cubby . I rarely use the USB as the Bluetooth streaming is so much easier. I just have my iPhone in my pocket and it will play and display the song in the display.


i recently purchased a pioneer headunit with similar features. it streams blue tooth from my iphone and the quality is great. it ran me about $300 installed at ULTIMATE in keyport nj. before that i bought an auxillery wire that connected to the back of the stock headunit and plugged into the bottom of the phone/ipod. i still have the stock headunit/ipod setup i keep forgetting to put it up for sale....


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what if i wanna play pandora off my iphone ?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bklnstunt718 said:


> what if i wanna play pandora off my iphone ?


 That's what I do. Just add in the harness and run the wire to your visor.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a unit that replaces the 6 disk and has an ipod cord attached.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a Dice unit that basically disables the CD changer and an iPod Nano that I wired up in the little "cubby hole" under the ashtray. Works like a charm. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jackedTT (Aug 17, 2011)

*OEM iPod cable? work with iPhone? does it read song info in your center dash?*

I was also looking to replace my 02 OEM stereo w/Bose with the last OEM (add SDARS with Sirus Satellite) but was wonder if it was also possible to add the OEM iPod cable. 

What I do not know is if the model below allowed satellite + iPod / iPhone? 

Concert II with SDARS & Sirus Satellite Tuner 

Radio - In Dash CD Player 
Mfg Part# 4B0035186L 
http://www.ecstuning.com/ES365818/ 

I have searched high & low for this OEM without much luck? When I do find it in-stock online & order it, I get my order canceled saying it is no longer in stock. Any thoughts and/or suggestions? I have seen it on eBay 4B0035186L (the "L" is the important number, I think) but when asking about it, they have noted it is actually the "H" version... (as in the pictures) sigh 

4B0035186L 
4B0035186G 
4B0035186H 
4B0035186K 

I have seen all of the above but if anyone knows the difference in the OEM head units w/Bose, it would be great and/or the iPod/iPhone/Satellite info it would be great...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

It seems to me as though the cars' original layout is so outdated that it needs a re-think. That disc changer in the back seat? So '90's! And the head unit is located right where a package of useful gauges could go instead. If all we need is a wire to hook up the iPhone, then it's logical to me for the amplifier to go where the changer is, with a wire for phone connectivity. The in-dash location could just have a triple opening fascia for your added gauges. 

...but i've never seen this done.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It seems to me as though the cars' original layout is so outdated that it needs a re-think. That disc changer in the back seat? So '90's! And the head unit is located right where a package of useful gauges could go instead. If all we need is a wire to hook up the iPhone, then it's logical to me for the amplifier to go where the changer is, with a wire for phone connectivity. The in-dash location could just have a triple opening fascia for your added gauges.
> 
> ...but i've never seen this done.


 Other Doug- check out my thread. I have molded a custom triple gauge pod into the original stereo spot. Tossed the headunit and CD player for an iPod touch, half DIN kicker EQ and a bluetooth audio input. Also resoldered in Red LED's for everything.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Best results are to go with an aftermarket radio like many have posted. Just about all radios come with iPod controls and most with Bluetooth now. Streaming via Bluetooth is really cool but the quality is better direct plug in to your iPod or iPhone. I have an Alpine radio with Bluetooth with my an iPod plugged direct and hidden. I sync my iPhone and stream music from Pandora a lot or music that I have on it. Its also cool if you have a gf or friend who wants to play music from their phone they can sync their phone to your radio. Bluetooth for your phone is nice too since it works through the car speakers.


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Why do you need your iPhone displayed if your radio controls all of its functions?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

dogger said:


> Why do you need your iPhone displayed if your radio controls all of its functions?


 LMAO good point! 
To watch videos ?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea or maps.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i hope that you can atleast charge that thing with that box


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That OSIR trim piece doesn't fit all that great. Glad I didn't buy it. Metra kit fits better.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> That OSIR trim piece doesn't fit all that great. Glad I didn't buy it. Metra kit fits better.


 A link for the metra kit or BAN


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed in that the OSIR piece is ****. On hot days when everything expands, it can barely stay put. Cold days it will stay snug. 

The reason for displaying the iPhone? Tomtom GPS, easier music navigation, HypeM app, pandora, thefuture.fm, etc. And I think it looks sweet, and that's really all that matters. Everything is at my fingertips, especially when cruising in 5th and my hand is resting on the shift knob.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Here you go*

I just finished installing this awesome Pioneer, not bad for $200. I stream my Android to it no wires using Google Play, but it will do anything from your phone like Pandora. Its does even more if you have an Apple iPod. You don't have to install the included USB cable, but I did, ran it down the side center console transmission tunnel and it pops out between the passenger seat and I can just put my phone in that little previsouly useless felt lined "pen/pencil holder" if I want quick access to my phone and for charging. 

I even hooked up XM Radio but honestly there is no reason when you have Google Play's cloud service and 20,000 MP3's uploaded :laugh: 

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/CD-Receivers/DEH-P9400BH 

Best part is you can make calls form it, browse your phone book etc. I hid the mic behind the instrument cluster at the top where the Audi hands free mic goes, behind those little holes. 

I didn't bother with the Metra or OSIRs, I used some UK side pieces and viola my flap closes perfectly. 

Setting the display and button color to RED and turning off the backround image so its juts black it looks just like it came from the factory with it... well with HD radio and everything else


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

toy4two2 said:


> i just finished installing this awesome pioneer, not bad for $200. I stream my android to it no wires using google play, but it will do anything from your phone like pandora. Its does even more if you have an apple ipod. You don't have to install the included usb cable, but i did, ran it down the side center console transmission tunnel and it pops out between the passenger seat and i can just put my phone in that little previsouly useless felt lined "pen/pencil holder" if i want quick access to my phone and for charging.
> 
> I even hooked up xm radio but honestly there is no reason when you have google play's cloud service and 20,000 mp3's uploaded :laugh:
> 
> ...


tpiwwp


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a device manufactured by Peripheral Electronics, I think they go by PAC Audio now. Anyways, it plugs into where the factory CD changer goes and basically presents the iPod as a large CD. I can pause, fast forward, rewind, skip tracks, etc. all through the factory head unit. Sound quality is great too.

The unit is small and I fit it underneath the back seat, near the CD changer so I could basically take the plug out of the changer and plug it into this thing. I ran the iPod cable through the tunnel in the center of the car, up to the front console.

To mount the iPod, I went with a holder from ProClip USA. Their mount consists of two parts, one that attaches to the car and one that holds the device (iPod, iPhone, what have you). For the TT, I went with the one that clips onto the knee pad on the A-frame up front on the passenger side. That puts it within easy reach, and I can still control the iPod through the click wheel if I need to. This setup has worked pretty well for me over the years.


----------

